# How long does it take for a paw pad to heal?



## sagelfn

Saturday Sage scraped his paw pad. It wasn't bothering him at all. Today he is limping and will whine if he puts much weight on it.

It has been cleaned out and checked to make sure nothing else is in his paw causing pain. How long should I wait for it to get better before I should be worried?

This is the scrape, front left paw


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

This happened to my dog once. He was all better after a week.


----------



## KZoppa

i agree with the week. Riley scuffed his pad up pretty good jumping after bubbles one time and landed wrong so he slid. Had a pretty good scrape, blood all over the driveway. He was good a few days later no limping and a week after it happened he wasnt even phased when you prodded it.


----------



## robinhuerta

Brandi
The pads can be a pain in the butt....
Many times they heal in a small amount of time....and they are good as new quickly.
Other times....they can continue to irritate the injury (by licking and exercise)...that it seams to take forever to properly heal. 
Watch it....make sure he leaves it alone. Try putting some Neosporin on it at night (rub it in)....


----------



## sagelfn

robinhuerta said:


> Brandi
> The pads can be a pain in the butt....
> Many times they heal in a small amount of time....and they are good as new quickly.
> Other times....they can continue to irritate the injury (by licking and exercise)...that it seams to take forever to properly heal.
> Watch it....make sure he leaves it alone. Try putting some Neosporin on it at night (rub it in)....


Thanks Robin. I did clean it and put neosporin on it. He hasn't messed with it so I have it uncovered while I'm with him. He had stitches on his back paw a month or two ago so I still have stuff to keep him from licking it while I'm away. He has slept most of the day which I guess it good but also has me worried.


----------



## robinhuerta

Don't be too worried...it hurts!
It burns and is sensitive to pressure.....do he doesn't feel as good as he should.
Let him relax....it will heal faster. He's probably sleeping, because it's too painful to do much more of anything else....and when you're a dog, what else is there to do?? LOL.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Halo has done this a couple of times. Usually she limps pretty good for a day or two, but soon she's back to herself, within a couple of days. The first time I brought her to the vet, but after that I don't do anything special. Each time she had a little flap of skin hanging from the pad, and it either dried up and fallen off on its own, or she bit it off, I'm not sure.


----------



## sagelfn

Thanks everyone. He seems to be in better spirits today. Hopefully it is hurting him less.


----------



## lisgje

Unfortunately, due to Chance's cowhocked severity, this happens all the time. I keep it clean, use Gentispray to prevent infection, sometimes Vetericyn as well. Keep it clean and it should heal. If it gets reds and swollen, then a trip the vet.


----------



## Good_Karma

Does anyone know if that Liquid Band-Aid stuff would work? Seems like maybe that would help keep dirt out. Just thinking "out loud" here...


----------



## sagelfn

Not sure Leah. I got these when Sage had stitches Pawz Dog Boots They work great, that is what I'm using now to keep dirt out.


----------



## Good_Karma

Oh, I have seen those in a pet store in Buffalo! That's a perfect solution for Sage.


----------



## sagelfn

so much for feeling better. I'm at work, my mom just called me. She goes over for a couple of hours when I work (10hr shifts) she said she took him out to potty and he threw up a yellow/green foamy liquid. He has been eating and drinking so I'm guessing this was from pain. She's going to stay with him until I get home.


----------



## Good_Karma

Is Sage doing better today?


----------



## sagelfn

About the same. He was excited to see me last night. Obviously not his "normal" self but not lethargic or anything like my mom was describing. Ate his food/water went potty still limping but not as much. He's trying to walk on it more than before.

Today about the same.  It is really strange not having him bring me toys to play with him.

I am making an appointment with the vet. At least just to run a fecal. We have been battling fleas that just won't die. Want to make sure they haven't given him anything that I'm missing because of his foot hurting.


----------



## KZoppa

sagelfn said:


> About the same. He was excited to see me last night. Obviously not his "normal" self but not lethargic or anything like my mom was describing. Ate his food/water went potty still limping but not as much. He's trying to walk on it more than before.
> 
> Today about the same.  It is really strange not having him bring me toys to play with him.
> 
> I am making an appointment with the vet. At least just to run a fecal. We have been battling fleas that just won't die. Want to make sure they haven't given him anything that I'm missing because of his foot hurting.


 
i hope you get everything firgured out and he gets to feeling better! I know fleas sure dont help anything and trying to get rid of them is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Pattycakes

Poor Sage.  Hope he gets to feeling better and his paw gets better too.

My dog had cut her paw and I just sprayed some Vetericyn on it and it healed up pretty quickly. She did limp for a day or so.


----------



## lisgje

You mentioned a flea problem, are you using any preventatives? Fleas can carry parasites. Such as tapeworms. If the infection is bad enough, can also make your dog sick. I have been using K-9 Advantix and have had no fleas at all.


----------



## sagelfn

lisgje said:


> You mentioned a flea problem, are you using any preventatives? Fleas can carry parasites. Such as tapeworms. If the infection is bad enough, can also make your dog sick. I have been using K-9 Advantix and have had no fleas at all.


That is why I'm going to have a fecal done. I want to make sure he's not feeling himself because of his foot hurting and not a parasite.

He's been on frontline+ and heartgard+. Frontline obviously isn't working. Went to the vet, gave us Capstar to kill everything on him. Went on flea patrol at home cleaning everything possible spraying everything else. Fleas came back. Since he'd already had frontline for the month didn't want to add more chemicals to the mix so tried an herbal spray..not working. Now going to try DE and pray that works. Will be checking with the vet to see if it's okay to start a new monthy preventative going to try Comfortis if that doesn't work then try K-9 Advantix.


----------



## robinhuerta

Brandi...can I ask, where are the fleas coming from?


----------



## sagelfn

robinhuerta said:


> Brandi...can I ask, where are the fleas coming from?


I think the yard. I have neighbors on both sides of my fence with outside dogs (1 on one side, 2 on another) All 3 dogs have flea collars on, they did not do this last year so fleas must be a new problem for them this year. Sage keeps getting them despite having frontline, capstar, and herbal flea kill spray so I'm sure they are back in the house as none of the sprays for in the house seem to work. 

I have just ordered Diatomaceous Earth for use in the house and yard. I am going to ask the vet about bombing the house Thursday when I'm off so we can clear out for a while. I know nothing about those and am not sure if they are "safe".


----------



## robinhuerta

Brandi,
My dogs encountered fleas "one time" when I lived in Chicago.
They got them by coming to work with me everyday to the Vet Clinic.
I used Adams Products to rid my home of them......yep...I bombed that house!!!!
I set a bomb off in every other room.....3 bombs total.
*I only had 3 dogs back then*...took the dogs to be bathed and my children to a family members house for the night. I returned the next day, cleaned all the surfaces of the house & vacuumed.
(All the dishes and food were stored in the pantry & the door duck-taped. My bedding was removed prior to the bombs and washed, left in the dryer and/or placed in plastic bags in the closet.)
NO MORE FLEAS.

I hope that you find a remedy...they can be a pain in the arse to rid of....


----------



## KZoppa

Fleas suck. We had so many issues with fleas in NC its crazy. First time we didnt have the animals out there yet so it was easy. If you go to bengal.com and looking the all season or full season flea killer plus, that worked amazingly for us. When we had fleas last summer, nothing i did could get rid of them. The dogs were flea dipped at the groomers, the house was bombed, everything we tried did nothing. I ordered bengal and sprayed it around the house and it helped a great deal. Sprayed again two weeks later and had to wash the dogs every other day during that time to get rid of any fleas on them and we started winning. By the time it started cooling down we'd been flea free for a couple weeks. DE will help, if not work all together and Capstar can be used with another preventative. We used capstar along with Advantix a couple times with no issues and vet orders. One can of bengal covered up to 2 rooms. We attacked the curtains, the furniture, everything.


----------



## sagelfn

This is my first encounter with fleas. I hope to never deal with them again. I think I may even give some DE to the neighbors to treat their yards just incase that is the cause of it. One neighbor will need to mow his yard since the grass/weeds are almost half way up my fence.

Thanks for the info on "bombing" I hope we can be done with them in the next few days.


----------



## sagelfn

KZoppa said:


> Fleas suck. We had so many issues with fleas in NC its crazy. First time we didnt have the animals out there yet so it was easy. If you go to bengal.com and looking the all season or full season flea killer plus, that worked amazingly for us. When we had fleas last summer, nothing i did could get rid of them. The dogs were flea dipped at the groomers, the house was bombed, everything we tried did nothing. I ordered bengal and sprayed it around the house and it helped a great deal. Sprayed again two weeks later and had to wash the dogs every other day during that time to get rid of any fleas on them and we started winning. By the time it started cooling down we'd been flea free for a couple weeks. DE will help, if not work all together and Capstar can be used with another preventative. We used capstar along with Advantix a couple times with no issues and vet orders. One can of bengal covered up to 2 rooms. We attacked the curtains, the furniture, everything.


Thanks! If this doesn't work I will look into Bengal. I've not heard of it before. Did you give regular(shampoo) baths? I've been using a flea comb every day  hoping the herbal spray would start working


----------



## KZoppa

sagelfn said:


> This is my first encounter with fleas. I hope to never deal with them again. I think I may even give some DE to the neighbors to treat their yards just incase that is the cause of it. One neighbor will need to mow his yard since the grass/weeds are almost half way up my fence.
> 
> Thanks for the info on "bombing" I hope we can be done with them in the next few days.


 
i would bet money the neighbor with the tall grass is the one the fleas are coming from and they're just traveling looking for fresh blood. keep an eye out for allergic reactions. They can show up on you too. Its not fun and can drive you nuts. Flea allergies will drive you nuts and sage.


----------



## KZoppa

sagelfn said:


> Thanks! If this doesn't work I will look into Bengal. I've not heard of it before. Did you give regular(shampoo) baths? I've been using a flea comb every day  hoping the herbal spray would start working


 
look into Groomer's Blend Herbal Extract Shampoo. The essential oils in the shampoo help repel further fleas and the suds sitting on the animals for a minimum of 5 minutes should suffocate the fleas. We had to bath them every other day and flea comb them in the areas fleas could hide like the arm pits, feet, belly near their back legs. Its a PITA but it helped immensely. The dogs being so clean didnt make the fleas very happy and the cats werent thrilled because they were getting baths too.


----------



## robinhuerta

There was a shampoo I used called Mr. Christals. 
it was citrus based and DID kill fleas. It is non toxic and very safe.
BTW...IF you decide to bomb.....make sure you open all cabinets and drawers. (empty them first of course & place everything *clean* and in bags, tightly closed and or sealed.)
ALWAYS throw away (remove from home) your used vacuum bag and garbage bags. Spray the broom bristles with flea spray too.
You would be surprised where they lay eggs and hide......
Rugs, curtains, paper grocery bags, boxes, shoes...etc...etc...


----------



## sagelfn

robinhuerta said:


> There was a shampoo I used called Mr. Christals.
> it was citrus based and DID kill fleas. It is non toxic and very safe.
> BTW...IF you decide to bomb.....make sure you open all cabinets and drawers. (empty them first of course & place everything *clean* and in bags, tightly closed and or sealed.)
> ALWAYS throw away (remove from home) your used vacuum bag and garbage bags. *Spray the broom bristles with flea spray too.*
> You would be surprised where they lay eggs and hide......
> Rugs, curtains, paper grocery bags, boxes, shoes...etc...etc...


 I can't believe I've forgotten to do this!


----------



## KZoppa

sagelfn said:


> I can't believe I've forgotten to do this!


 
its okay!!!! better late than never. You'll get it done. fleas dont like citrus so keep that in mind!


----------



## KZoppa

Send a PM to Jane. She's posted some pretty good recipes for flea and tick repellent you can make yourself and use. I've got several myself somewhere on my computer. I've been trying to organize them so i can post them but its taking a while.


----------

